# New Rocket Mozzafiato



## Gav77 (Dec 6, 2015)

I finally decided to take the plunge an invest in a Rocket Mozzafiato and a Eureka Mignon Specialita grinder from Bella Barista. Only just got going with it but already I'm more than impressed!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice. What flavour syrup have you got hidden back there?


----------



## Gav77 (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocolate for a mocha. I used up a gingerbread syrup over Christmas!!!


----------



## Espressoxx99x (Nov 12, 2020)

@Gav77 How are you finding this machine? After long considerations on numerous machines I am leaning towards the mozzafiato. In terms of looks been told it's too "Chromey". How do you find it? I have never seen one in person.


----------



## Gav77 (Dec 6, 2015)

Espressoxx99x said:


> @Gav77 How are you finding this machine? After long considerations on numerous machines I am leaning towards the mozzafiato. In terms of looks been told it's too "Chromey". How do you find it? I have never seen one in person.


 @Espressoxx99x Apologies for the late reply. I didn't realise I had a notification!

This machine is fantastic! I love the "Chromey" look. It's a bit of a pain to clean but I use Brasso and it comes up a treat. I did plenty of research but for me it came down to being a cycling fan and a lot of pros seem to have Rockets. Not exactly scientific but it had me sold!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Gav77 said:


> ...I did plenty of research but for me it came down to being a cycling fan and a lot of *pros* seem to have Rockets. Not exactly scientific but it had me sold!!


 I have nothing but admiration for the pro's, but I do blame GCN (£££)...if they said "such & such" was the best cycling gadget and (fill in Pro name here) used one/it then every cyclist (the sheep kind) would have rushed out to buy "such & such"....however YMMV.

The Rocket is undoubtedly a stunning looking machine; but IMO there is nicer looking and better machines in the same price range of the Rockets.

Dude break free before the Sheep virus strikes you again.....use your own judgement and don't be led by the sheep....you can do it....you don't need to follow suite...be an individual...it can be done.....i speak from experience as i too once had the Sheep virus; breaking free was like being re-born.

Good luck with your machine; may it forever bring you joy. :classic_smile:


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Lovely machine and liking the worktop as well. Is it marble?


----------

